# $30 SlimPort cable to output uncompressed HD video to an HDMI display now available



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Recently announced, is the availability of a new SlimPort to HDTV adapter by Kanex, which is suggested to retail at just $29.95.

Essentially, what this cable does is allows you to share your games, videos, photos, and anything else that you have going on from you SlimPort-supported device, to an HDMI display. For example, you can play YouTube videos on your non-SMART TV from your Google Nexus 7 tablet.








Yes, this is a lot like MHL-technology that I have discussed before. In fact, the cables look and feel the same for the most part, it's how they communicate that differs.

The Slimport to HDTV adapter by Kanex is compatible with any SlimPort enabled tablet or smartphone, not just the new Google Nexus 7 tablet mentioned above. Other devices boasting this technology include: Google LG Nexus 4, Google LG Optimus G Pro, Windows 8 tablet, Fujitsu Stylistic QH582 and Asus PadFone Infinity.

With a simple plug and play, you can be mirroring the signal from your mobile device to any HDMI display such as an HDTV, monitor or projector. It supports up to 20.16 Gbps bandwidth. The mirroring is done at full 1080p with 8-channel digital surround sound.

A power charger can be connected to the cable to prevent the quick draining of the attached device. But SlimPort does not require external power to send video and audio to the attached display. It can pull power from a DisplayPort.

One end of the adapter is micro-USB to connect to the phone, the other is a female end for HDMI. A separate HDMI cable is required. My local XSCargo carries 15-25 foot HDMI's for around $10 or $15, so the whole setup can cost less than $50 providing you already have the display and the mobile device.

Google has been using SlimPort technology on their latest devices. It is expected to become the new industry standard for connecting mobile devices to big screens. Does this mean the slow demise of MHL? That's a possibility as there are some advantages (in terms of power consumption and output) over MHL.

With that said, Kanex has also released an MHL adapter at the same price point to serve a similar purpose. The Kanex MHL 2.0 to HDTV adapter works with any MHL enabled tablet or smartphone like the Samsung Galaxy S3, S4 or Note 2.


----------

